# 65 Years Ago - Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima



## Pong (Feb 20, 2010)

February 23, one of the most iconic photographs of World War II was taken by Joe Rosenthal.







Flag Raising on Iwo Jima

It is a bit advance but since I can't go on the net for a few days I'd might as well post it now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice Pong.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 21, 2010)

February 23! It's my son's birthday...


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Pong (Feb 22, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> February 23! It's my son's birthday...



Well, Happy B-Day to him Shinpachi. 

Quite a picture, and only second to my favorite photograph of the PTO.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2010)

Both great pics.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2010)

Two more great pics from that day.

The first flagraising and the celebration on top of Suribachi after the 2nd.



TO


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## v2 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Messy1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Pong (Feb 24, 2010)

Oorah!


----------

